# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unos pingüinos en Punta Tombo

## perdiguera

El pingüino de Magallanes es un pingüino que tuve la oportunidad de conocer en mi viaje a la Patagonia.
Os pongo algo d elo que dice la Wikipedia sobre ellos y la Punta Tombo.




> Spheniscus magellanicus, denominado comúnmente *pingüino de Magallanes* o pingüino patagónico, es una especie de ave de la familia de los pingüinos (Spheniscidae), que nidifica en las islas Malvinas y en las costas e islas de la patagonia de la Argentina y Chile, migrando hacia el norte en el invierno, alcanzando las aguas del Uruguay y el sudeste del Brasil con temperaturas más templadas, siendo sólo ocasional en Australia y otras islas del Atlántico Sur.1 Es el más numeroso del género Spheniscus. Las otras especies de este género son el pingüino de El Cabo, el pingüino de Humboldt y el pingüino de Galápagos.
> 
> Aunque los indígenas ya conocían a los pingüinos, fue el 27 de enero de 1520 cuando se produjo posiblemente la primera visión y descripción detallada de los pingüinos por Antonio Pigafetta, tripulante de la expedición de Fernando de Magallanes. Describió a unos "extraños gansos" nadando al costado de su nave. Francisco Balbo, otro miembro de la tripulación, añadió abundante información geográfica como para determinar que se hallaban en las zonas cercanas a Punta Tombo. Esta región de la Patagonia, en la provincia del Chubut, es el habitual refugio de miles de Pingüinos de Magallanes que se reúnen para procrear.
> 
> *Punta Tombo* es una reserva de fauna en la costa atlántica de la provincia del Chubut, en la República Argentina, y una de las principales colonias continentales de cría del Pingüino de Magallanes (Spheniscus Magallanes), ubicada a 100 km al sur del valle inferior del río Chubut, donde se encuentran las ciudades de Rawson y Trelew.
> 
> Punta Tombo es una estrecha franja pedregosa de 3 km de largo por 600 m de ancho que se adentra en el Océano Atlántico. La existencia del pronunciado accidente geográfico se basa en la existencia de un afloramiento de roca cristalina, de origen prejurásico, que ha resistido la erosión marina. Sobre este sustrato, zonas de canto rodado, y -fundamentalmente- amplias áreas de arena muy fina y compactada, resultan ideales para que los pingüinos excaven sus nidos. Vastas zonas del suelo están literalmente "minadas" de cuevas de poca profundidad, donde los pingüinos año a año ponen sus huevos y crían a los pichones.
> 
> La pendiente suave de estas playas, facilita así mismo el desplazamiento terrestre de las aves, que varias veces al día efctúan el trayecto entre los nidos y el mar para alimentarse. Los pingüinos, si bien alertas a la intromisión humana, no se asustan ni abandonan sus nidos, por lo que la interacción es muy directa. Para evitar accidentes y perjuicios a los animales, desde la conformación de la reserva se han construido pasarelas que permiten circular a los visitantes sin peligro de derrumbar a su paso las cuevas.


Ahora vienen unas fotos que tuve la oportunidad de tomar


















Mi opinión personal es que el apelativo que le ponen llamándolos pájaros bobos les viene como anillo al dedo.
Eran como un rebaño sin temor a los humanos, a pesar que fueron masacradas algunas especies para sacarles la grasa.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos Perdiguera... joer, como te conservas, estás más joven y con mejor tipo ahora despúes de unos añitos.
Las buenas comidas de nuestras mujeres, no??
Un fuerte abrazo y menudos viajecitos que te has pegado... María te tiene una envidia sana exagerada!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Estas fotos no las has puesto ya? Juraría que las he visto en el foro...  :Confused: 

Por cierto... el día antes te habías echado el _Just For Men_ ese para salir guapo en las fotos eh! jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Estas fotos no las has puesto ya? Juraría que las he visto en el foro...


Juraría que yo también las había visto, pero no dije nada porque soy propenso a los _deja vu_.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues no tengo ni idea si la he subido o no antes. Me voy a dar un repaso por las subidas que he hecho desde que descubrí el cajón de fotos a ver si es cierto.

La verdad es que pesaba 100 Kg en esa época, ahora, hoy son 91, cuando me viste REEGE por primera vez 88. Es decir que bajé y he vuelto a las andadas.
Lo del _just for men_ lo debes decir por el pelo. Siempre se me queda así cuando me lo lavo, hasta que sudo; piensa que eran sobre las 7 de la mañana hora local y estaba recién lavado. Nunca he utilizado algo distinto a champú y gel normales.

----------


## perdiguera

El 10 de julio las puse. Estoy fatal, no me queda ni memoria. Lo de la cerveza no debe ser verdad. O no bebo la suficiente. No sé. Cierro el hilo a las 13:00 horas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No pasa nada, así las veo yo, je,je.
Un saludo.

----------

